# Mogadore crappie on fire!!!!



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fished moggy yesterday morning and put the smack down on the fish. Caught well over 100 but brought 40 average fish home. Didn't matter what you threw at them they would bite it. Bobber and minnow, jig and gulp, tube jigs, and jig and maggot. Fished in 8-9 fow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

WOW!!...who's the poor guy that has all the cleaning to do??


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a bunch of good eatin, when is the fish fry? Way to go.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thinking tomorrow night possibly if it doesn't rain. I took care of them all. 45 mins, electric fillet knife, an a few beers and I was already inside watching tv. Once I get in my groove I do work on them fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, those are some nice slabs! I've never had much luck with Mogadore crappie. Were you fishing near a channel, bay, or woody structure? 

I wanted to go out yesterday, but was stuck fixing the lights on the trailer and watching kids.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Woody structure and bays. Fished both and they both seemed to equally produce. I hate fishing woody structure due to the snags but they sure are crappie magnets..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice catch! How big were they??? I love cold water crappie! and did you have someone with you or is there no limit on crappie at mogadore? just wondering? Go get em while you can!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All 9"-10.5".. I did have someone with but there is no limit on mogadore that I know of. No special regulations in the booklet so I'm under the assumption I could keep as many as I wanted to clean


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Sweet. The catchin and eaten is awsome, but the in between stinks a little.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

now I know! lol... but I don't know moggie that well so will probably never do that good to have to worry about it!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

jiggin'fool said:


> now I know! lol... but I don't know moggie that well so will probably never do that good to have to worry about it!


No limit at mogadore for crappie 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know moggy all to well either. Just started fishing it last fall when I moved here. Spring time Is pretty easy picking for crappies. Look for shallow south facing north bays and you should be good to go. The south facing bays warm faster and add trees to the equation and you will catch fish most of the time unless its an off day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Went there today for the first time. Caught a few bluegills about 8". A guy by me caught some perch and crappie as well. That is a cool reservoir. Next time I'll go all day and take my canoe.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> I don't know moggy all to well either. Just started fishing it last fall when I moved here. Spring time Is pretty easy picking for crappies. Look for shallow south facing north bays and you should be good to go. The south facing bays warm faster and add trees to the equation and you will catch fish most of the time unless its an off day.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Keep fishing Mog. periodically. As a couple weeks go by, you will next hit the bluegill spawn bite, and shortly after that, the RED EAR spawn bite(all shallow right next to shore). Redears are sunfish which have gone well over the one pound mark historically there in past years. They are called "Shell Crackers"(due to eating snails and tiny mollusks) down south and can grow to several pounds there. Google 'red ear' and see what is coming!! Finding them and catching them can be quite addictive!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Keep fishing Mog. periodically. As a couple weeks go by, you will next hit the bluegill spawn bite, and shortly after that, the RED EAR spawn bite(all shallow right next to shore). Redears are sunfish which have gone well over the one pound mark historically there in past years. They are called "Shell Crackers"(due to eating snails and tiny mollusks) down south and can grow to several pounds there. Google 'red ear' and see what is coming!! Finding them and catching them can be quite addictive!!


i caught a FAT 8 inch redear last year. he swallowed a 1 inch grub right when i was going to pull it out the water. i remember walking into the bait shop with it (cause i had never seen a panfish that thick) and then noticing a very BIG insect of some type crawling on my shorts. LOL


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Definitely fun to get into the redear at Moggie or the Portage Lakes. They are great fighters. I'm had some break my line when using 4lb test. 

Fisherteen, you can do better than that. When you get into a school of big ones, you can get 30 between 7 and 9 inches! Look for sandy/gravelly bottoms with weeds or brush. They like those better than the muddy areas that the bluegills hang around in more. They also tend to spawn a little deeper than gills usually, though I've seen redears and crappie spawning in a foot of water before. The bigger ones spawn deeper, and the big females will be hanging out in deeper water out from the spawning beds. 

Last year I found them early in the year in a sandy area where some lilly pads were starting to grow in the portage lakes.


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am glad someone is catching at Moggy. I have been there twice in the last 5 days and havent got a bite. So glad someone is getting into them. Fished Lansiger both times and nothing.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Lansinger is where I was yesterday. They were being caught on small jigs with wax worms a few feet under a bobber. Saw a couple decent Perch, Crappie and Bluegills.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

Did someone say redear?..............


----------



## nking5 (Apr 12, 2013)

wow that is one heck of a day!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

He caught those ice fishing at wingfoot, seen those pics from winter. ( check out the x-2 fish trap in the background) Erie got us on this one  lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol. You caught me Sean.... It's still drying out from Minnesota got a lot of slush in it from the snowmobiles. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I thinks someone just a little upset that he got out fished in his own boat last Sunday lol just kiddin buddy!!!Just wish we would of tried that spot/tactic earlier in the day. When I finish getting my boat remodeled we will have to get it out on moggy...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

That's cold! any way nice fish.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

That sucks man, April fools was a couple weeks ago. 
I was just about to head out to Mogadore and catch me some of those Crappies. My go-to lake for spring used to be Mosquito but with gas prices last couple years Berlin has become my go-to lake, ironic though because I'm only a mile or so from Moggy.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Eliminator said:


> That sucks man, April fools was a couple weeks ago.
> I was just about to head out to Mogadore and catch me some of those Crappies. My go-to lake for spring used to be Mosquito but with gas prices last couple years Berlin has become my go-to lake, ironic though because I'm only a mile or so from Moggy.


Get out there(moggy), E-man! Those ARE recent, spring-caught fish(not WFT icers), EA does not BS. The fishtrap is there because he actually was ice fishing in Minn. recently. You have to have followed his recent posts and read between the lines!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's some bs if I said they were from moggy. This is 1 days limit from my recent Minnesota trip. All the crappies were caught last week and had another good day yesterday before work.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just got back from the lake. Fished all over and did well. Stringers of crappie everyplace I went. I fished from shore. Only took 8 for dinner tonight. Let the rest go. No room in the frezzer for any more fish.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingful said:


> I just got back from the lake. Fished all over and did well. Stringers of crappie everyplace I went. I fished from shore. Only took 8 for dinner tonight. Let the rest go. No room in the frezzer for any more fish.


Sounds like a nice problem to have!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Sounds like a nice problem to have!


Between everything I have in there (ducks, geese, fish, beef ,chicken, and a snow goose and duck that need to go to the taxidermist) there is just no room. Catch and release till I get caught up lol.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Where is everyone getting them at


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I got them everyplace today. Lancaster rd, off 43 and congress lake rd. Got crappie an gills in a foot to 4 foot of water.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Get out there(moggy), E-man! Those ARE recent, spring-caught fish(not WFT icers), EA does not BS. The fishtrap is there because he actually was ice fishing in Minn. recently. You have to have followed his recent posts and read between the lines!



My apologies! Sorry Erieangler I didn't catch the sarcasm.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just hit Mogadore for the first time ever today. On foot. Ended up with 22 crappie and a few gills and pumpkinseed. fished between 6 and 1 but the action heated up around 11. Most between 9-10 inches. Minnows under bobber. Saw a lot of people out today. If anyone saw a tall black guy in a Michigan hoodie stand on the guard rails at Congress lake it was me . Happy trails. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow nice day congrats!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anybody hitting any bass there yet?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got a couple small ones on bobbers ad minnows but nothing over 10 inches


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

How do you get to Mogadore lake form cleveland...went to Mosquito yesterday fish all day caught no crappies...


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

google maps


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

BigQ said:


> How do you get to Mogadore lake form cleveland...went to Mosquito yesterday fish all day caught no crappies...


77s to 76e to rt43s south of kent


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank fishingful...Try to come up on saturday...weather look to be cool that day..Think I'll still catch some crappies??


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Same I was hoping to get out there this weekend sat or sun which ever is better. I would like to know where I should fish and if its hopefully easy to get to on shore


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

i was told I cannot put a boat on the lake with a motor attached to it and use my electric only? I have a 115hp 4 stroke that doesnt come off that easily. I have heard mixed answers if you can put a boat in with a motor attached. I saw someone out on the lake with a motor on board this past weekend. Can someone let me know the actual deal with this lake????


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

No gas motors or gas tanks are allowed on the lake, It is the part of the water supply. If you saw a boat with a gas motor it may have been DNR or someone who doesnt know any better.

Scott


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

No gas motors. I saw that guy he had his motor on Saturday and then Sunday he did not someone let him know the rules.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

catfishhunter06 said:


> i was told I cannot put a boat on the lake with a motor attached to it and use my electric only? I have a 115hp 4 stroke that doesnt come off that easily. I have heard mixed answers if you can put a boat in with a motor attached. I saw someone out on the lake with a motor on board this past weekend. Can someone let me know the actual deal with this lake????


I feel you man, but better off remove it or just go shore fishing like many others. We boaters are spoiled lol


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

as Hawghunter said, no gas engines, no gas tanks. it has been that way for as long as i can rember. I have seen the coolest elec. only rigs there. 

you could go to nimi. they allow you to keep the motor on, you just can't use it. the fishing is comparable.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone do any good sat?... I'm thinking about going sun!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

ALSO Guys,,The Summit & Portage Co.s Sheriff's Depts.,, were cut checks for a step-up on patrols of the waters within those County's.. For some ,,most I would think,,that is GOOD news.. For others,,that will be not as much a welcome experience!!  F.Y.I. .... ---->>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

